
Imply – Exploratory Analytics Powered by Druid - wanghq
http://imply.io/
======
evancasey
The list of companies using Druid in production is impressive considering how
recently this project emerged. We’re considering using Druid for our
production analytics engine at Tapad (tapad.com). A significant portion of our
ad-hoc and user-facing analytics applications involve large, multi-dimensional
aggregates over ad impression/click streams, so Druid’s an obvious choice.

So far, mysterious failures when indexing have been major pain point. These
seem to be especially problematic with high cardinality dimensions. Has anyone
run into similar issues and/or other weird quirks in production? What about
real-time avro ingestion?

Best of luck to the Imply team with this project. Whether we end up using it
or not, I have no doubt that the Druid + Pivot stack will be a popular choice
for folks building analytics products on large datasets.

~~~
fangjin
Hi Evan, the user groups ([https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/druid-
user](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/druid-user)) are very active and
if you post your issue there, I"m sure someone could help.

------
steadicat
What is their logo supposed to imply? Exploratory anal...ytics? What an
unfortunate choice of logo. And name. And tagline.

~~~
fangjin
The logo draws its origins from mathematics :)
[http://mathworld.wolfram.com/Implies.html](http://mathworld.wolfram.com/Implies.html)

